# Bella Barista Quick Mill Veloce - dimensions



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder if someone who owns one of these machines would be kind enough to measure the distance from countertop to tip of the raised lever. I want to see if it would fit in my kitchen. It would also be helpful to know the distance from the front of the machine back to the tip of the lever (as I might be able to keep it forward of the cowling above).

Thanks, Matt


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will do when I get home at teatime


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

30 go old old inches


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah, I only have 27 inches of clearance. On the other hand, I have 7 inches in front of the cowling. Would you mind checking the distance between an imaginary plumb line dropped from the handle tip in resting position and the front of the machine? Perhaps I could position the machine right at the front of my countertop. Thanks again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Obviously I don't know the layout of your kitchen but would it go in a corner? That could get you some extra depth.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Obviously I don't know the layout of your kitchen but would it go in a corner? That could get you some extra depth.


Here's the only place I can think to use:









But it might be possible to keep the machine at the front of the counter.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Worry over. I found a corner. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Whiterose1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aah yes of course 'Londinium lube'

I could of course just get the loxeal but at £25 plus vat and postage its a bit toppy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

But it does a superior job and stays put longer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a word on the Veloce. I have used mine now without problem (other than a minor hiccup which in fairness was caused by an engineer rather than anything to do with the machine). it is a lot smaller than an L1, shares the same group as we know. it is not an L1. People say you can tip them but I have never had that problem and mine does not have the additional ballast weight. With the dimensions being so much smaller than an L1 then tipping I guess could become an issue, but only if you pull the lever incorrectly. Mine is now plumbed in though I do not know if that is an option for all yet. I believe the Verona style handles are turning up shortly which should include a bottomless. I have not banged on about the machine because inevitably, all that seemed to happen was comparison to the L1.

`Still, if you were in the market for a lever, you ought to consider it. I could afford to sell it and buy an L1, but I have asked myself exactly what I would achieve. Would the coffee be any better? Since they share so much componentry, I doubt it. Others may disagree of course


----------



## XanaX (Nov 1, 2014)

can you make a little video of the Quickmill veloce in action?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

XanaX said:


> can you make a little video of the Quickmill veloce in action?


Will do tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## XanaX (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clip as promised....no science, no weighing in .......did weigh out, no practice...end result, shot poured too slowly.......but you get the general idea!


----------



## XanaX (Nov 1, 2014)

thank you !


----------



## Whiterose1 (Jan 8, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Just a word on the Veloce. I have used mine now without problem (other than a minor hiccup which in fairness was caused by an engineer rather than anything to do with the machine). it is a lot smaller than an L1, shares the same group as we know. it is not an L1. People say you can tip them but I have never had that problem and mine does not have the additional ballast weight. With the dimensions being so much smaller than an L1 then tipping I guess could become an issue, but only if you pull the lever incorrectly. Mine is now plumbed in though I do not know if that is an option for all yet. I believe the Verona style handles are turning up shortly which should include a bottomless. I have not banged on about the machine because inevitably, all that seemed to happen was comparison to the L1.
> 
> `Still, if you were in the market for a lever, you ought to consider it. I could afford to sell it and buy an L1, but I have asked myself exactly what I would achieve. Would the coffee be any better? Since they share so much componentry, I doubt it. Others may disagree of course


______________

www.leatherhomes.com


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Its a very har thing to buy just over? 24 months of R&D and design changes through learning through failure...

Do you know war time R&D is measured in amount of failures / followed by re iteration or re design?


----------

